# Ride height sensor not reading on E-level



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

I have had my air on for roughly a month and haven't noticed this until now. When driving around on ride height 3, the passenger rear ride height sensor stops reading. When I shut the car off and turn it back on the sensor will read. if I drive around at ride height 2, which I have been doing since the air went on until recently when I was messing around driving higher, the rear sensor reads just fine and never has any problems. if anyone has any ideas as to what the problem could be, I would greatly appreciate it.

the sensor is not being over extended, has the same travel as drivers side. and I have unplugged the harness from the ecu, and plugged it back in. as well as un plugging the harness from the sensor and plugging it back in.

car in question.


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

is it red immediately when you go to THREE -- or during driving?

While it may not be over-extending on loading the preset, during driving it could be. Either that, or the side that is going red is going out of range of the other side by a certain percentage (i can't remember off-hand what that is), and its setting it off. I had this on even preset TWO when entering my parking lot since had to turn and go up an incline, thus causing the control arms to vary too much and send the one sensor into the red zone.

This is why it would be great if you could warm reset the ecu while driving-- versus having to cycle the ignition to get the sensor back.


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

it happens during driving. and I guess that is what it is from. thank you. guess I missed that part in the manual. I will go back and look it up. this would explain why it happened 1 time while driving around on level 2. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

livinzlyfe said:


> I have had my air on for roughly a month and haven't noticed this until now. When driving around on ride height 3, the passenger rear ride height sensor stops reading. When I shut the car off and turn it back on the sensor will read.


This was happing on a customer's car, we swapped the sensors between front and rear to see if it was a sensor issue or a range issue and it turned out to be a glitchy sensor. We've found this is a good way of eliminating a few variables. 

As for resting the brain on the go, we put buttons in-line on a few builds and have found them to be really useful. :thumbup:


----------



## Nanozic (Sep 11, 2000)

I was having the same symptoms as you a while back with my system. Sent mail to Reno at Accuair and this is what he suggested:



Accuair said:


> 1.) Bad connection in either the connector going into the sensor, or the main sensor harness connector on the ECU. With the ignition ON, wiggle each of these connections and wires to see if you can cause the error light to come on.
> 
> 2.) The other possible cause is if the entire ECU has a bad ground. Use an ohm meter to test the resistance between the black wire on the ECU and the ground post on your battery. It should be less than 1 ohm. If it isn't than you have a ground problem.


For me, it ended up being option #2. We fixed the ground and never had another issue.

Good luck and hope this helps.


----------

